# 11.9 acres NM, 1 acre Pocono Area PA very low price



## SecureLand (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, Here's the link to the PA auction--The New Mexico is there too...very low prices--If anyone is interested please let me know. This is a free auction site that I just found a few days ago. They do ask if you want to verify for a few dollars but you don't have too--I guess you can't go wrong doing that though...I hope you all sell fast and me too! Good Luck! I need cash fast--other wise, I would keep these...http://webstore.com/id=7089765


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

As a builder in the Poconos, I have a firm rule when buying property, If it doesn't meet my definition of buildable, I walk away, no exceptions.
It must meet the following:
1.Grandfathered into an existing subdivision. There is a huge difference between a raw piece of land and a "lot" in an existing subdivision. You have a "right" to build on an approved residential lot. A raw piece of property can be a long drawn out mess involving surveyors, engineers, township approval, and lots of cash and time.
2. Located in a desirable, stable neighborhood. Dirt roads, Homeowner's associations that are poorly run, or at war with the residents, and run down or abandoned properties nearby are all deal killers.
3. Fresh "pin check" resurvey included in the price. Not a big expense, but it proves that the property is what it is, and where it is, without any obvious boundary defects.
4. On-site septic test results, state approved current and renewable septic permit and approved design included in price, and provided prior to closing. (IF IT ISN'T TESTED AND APPROVED FOR AN ON-SITE SEPTIC SYSTEM PRIOR TO PURCHASE. IT ISN'T WORTH BUYING, PERIOD)
5. A clear title that qualifies for title insurance. Title insurance isn't cheap, but there can be a long and flakey history to some of these properties, and a few hundred in insurance can save a heartache later. I have heard from insurers after closing, telling me that they discovered and corrected a title defect that surfaced after the fact. Sometimes it's just a missing signature, other times it's a legitimate claim that the title company pays for. 

E-bay, craigslist and other listings have thousands of Pocono lots listed. As I have stated in another thread of mine, they can be dirt cheap, as in close to free. Don't buy something, unseen and unbuildable, because it seems like a great buy on-line.


----------



## SecureLand (Feb 24, 2011)

That info is very helpful. I try to be as honest in my ads/auctions as possible. I feel if someone is ready to build on a vacant/undeveloped lot that they should have the money and plans in mind and approach the area they have already invested time in analyzing. My lots are explained pretty well, and the county is avalaible for any other info. Sometimes it is just fun to buy something inexpensive, with low taxes, then enjoy hours on line, researching history, activities, trees, birds, wildlife, things like that in different areas. And, if someone likes nature, just leave the lots as they are, and let it be. It's not great to take over all the land to develop anyway.


----------



## SecureLand (Feb 24, 2011)

Just an update--4/10/11, these lots next to each other are no longer available at a discount price. But, I did make someone very happy with the sale of a 1/2 acre a few miles away at under $2000. I think they will be very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

That New Mexico lot is just outside Columbus. That is right on the border. There have been lots of killings just across the border in Palomas. Forget it.


----------



## SecureLand (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW! You've got to brush up on Mexico's activity and NEW Mexico's activity. They are two different lifestyles. The Columbus, Deming area are nothing but comfortable. Please review your maps, news, before you post such negative comments. Thanks.


----------



## SecureLand (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello YldRosie--Maybe, I was hasty-I painted a picture of what I see on their web sites: http://www.columbusnewmexico.com/ http://newmexico.org/explore/regions/southwest/deming.php

I don't like to lie or miss inform intentionally, so I looked all over on line and found-the local police chief in Columbus is now permanentlly in jail because he was going to help traffic guns/protective gear. That just happend last week. If you didn't state something to give me a doubt, I wouldn't have thought to look around. They caught him and I hope all those folks in Columbus and Deming, around there period, are safe. I'm shocked!!! Sorry--I didn't know it was over the border. I take my last coment back that reads WOW! You've...All I know is I've called there and the people are so nice and have never mentioned a problem. They are developing a "green" electricity/energy developing system with algae right around the border there. And, there are 640acres owned by the NM West University on the same street-B006 / B005 as my land. I hope all danger clears up fast. Great work was done by all who are keeping all evil under control. I don't follow the news or watch it on tv so had no clue. I haven't traveled and I'm not traveling anywhere-so am selling the property. Good that they caught the corrupt guy in Columbus. Here's another WOW! for another reason. Good job to them!


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

I have crossed the border there many times. It is no place to be, now.


----------



## SecureLand (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I have never been there. I bought the land a few years ago because of the history and possible archeological dig possiblities for dinosaurs that roamed around there since it was so barren. I am happy you wrote something to enlighten/warn me and others. And, I hope all those in that area that have been kind to me are safe and comfortable, and everybody else too that I haven't been in touch with. Good night.


----------

